# 

## Senser

Mam dom zadaszony blachą, bez wylewek z chudziakiem i rozprowadzoną pod nim stosowną kanalizacją. Dom ma mieć ocieplenie w postaci 12 cm styropianu ( ma mieć jeszcze nie ma...), czyli stan surowy otawrty (bez okien). Dom z użytkowym poddaszem.
Poddasze ma być wykończone płytami G-K.
Dach bez podbitki.
Bez wybudowanego wejścia do domu oraz tarasu.
Planowane, źródło zasilania CO to piec gazowy oraz (może??) kominek z płaszczem wodnym a min. z DGP.
To wszystko chcę zostawić na przyszły rok...
Jaka powinna być rozsądna kolejnoć prac zarówno wew jak i zew?? co po czym i przed czym??
Mam tu na myśli zarówno porę roku do określonych prac (tynkowanie ociepleń zew. np...), czyli CO, woda, instalacje gazowe w domu, kanalizacyjne, elektryka TV, tel, centralny odkurzacz...itp...
Jak to zrobiliście u siebie??
Kiedy bezpiecznie muszę zacząć te tematy w przyszłym roku (nie namawiajcie mnie na ten rok bo portfel musi złapać drugi oddech...)2005 tak aby w tym samym roku móc się wprowadzić do tego domu??

----------


## Senser

Nie no...
A wy leniuchy!!!
Tyle domów postawili z tym forum, a nie wiedzą od czego zacząć!!
Nie sztuka tylko pytać, trzeba czasem też pomóc!!   :Smile:

----------


## invx

mysle ze cos takiego:
-tynki
-stolarka (moza odwrotnie te 2 pozycje)
-instalacje wodna, gazowa, elektryka, alarm, telef. TV
-wylewki
-wykonczenie poddasza g-k

natomias na zewnatrz ocieplenie mozna robic juz na poziomie zamontowanej stolarki, 

a co do pur roku, to nie ma to wiekszego znaczenia, bo w kazdej mozna znalezc takie dnie ze prac nie bedzie mozna prowadzic, jak i takie w kturych bedzie mozna  :smile:

----------


## Senser

No to już jest pewien postęp w sprawie...
Jeśli chodzi o porę roku, to miałem na myśli np. tynkowanie zew. Podobno coś takiego najlepiej na jesieni...

----------


## Sam Gamgee

> mysle ze cos takiego:
> -tynki
> -stolarka (moza odwrotnie te 2 pozycje)
> -instalacje wodna, gazowa, elektryka, alarm, telef. TV
> -wylewki
> -wykonczenie poddasza g-k


Ja bym najpierw robił instalacje a potem tynki itd.

----------


## Senser

Hahaha nie no napewno...   :Smile: 
Kolega miał zapewne na myśli tynki zew... bez przesady  :Smile:

----------


## thalex

Wylewki na samym końcu bo ich nie zaciapiesz. Instalacje okna i drzwi ja bynajmniej uzależniłem od podatności na "dostanie nóg" (kradzieże) i będę je robił po tynkowaniu wewnętrzym.
Więc;
tynki wewn.
płyty GK na poddaszu
wylewki
okna i dzwi
instalacje
podłogi

----------


## Senser

Nie no, jak to, tynki wew. po instalacjach?? Przecież instalacje trzeba chować pod tynk!! Coś ci się chyba pomyliło??

----------


## thalex

Nie, ale trochę napisałem nieściśle.
Pod elektrykę prowadziłem przed tynkami peszle a pod rurki CO pozostawiałem fragmenty niezatynkowane i po zamontowaniu zaraz zatynkuję

Wracając do elektryki - peszle mam na jednakowych wysokościach i tam gdzie będę potrzebował gniazdko odwiercę tylko "koronką" i z sąsiedniego gniazda przeciągnę przewód - bynajmniej mam takie nadzieje  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Senser

Kurcze, ale mantyka...tylko po to żeby jakiś cep nie zdarł tego ze ściany...
Wiem coś o tym...ja musiałem też uprawiać ten sport...mam 6 połaciówek...i musiałem przyczepką jechać z tym na dwa razy, bo może przyjdą jakieś mongoły i mi to zaj...ią...

----------


## Wowka

Powtarzam swój stary post.

U mnie wyglądało to następująco: 
- stolarka okienna (drewniana) 
- instalacje elektryczne, antenowe, alarm, telefon i tym podobne 
- instalacja wodna i gazowa 
- tynki maszynowe (gipsowe) 
- instalacja c.o oraz dokończenie inst. gazowej 
- wylewki 
- płyty k-g na sufit poddasza 
- drzwi (z futrynami regulowanymi) 
- drewniane parapety wewnętrzne 
- kominek 
- kafelki 
- malowanie ścian 
- podłogi 
- futryny regulowane do drzwi wewnętrznych 
Sądzę, że jest to kolejność optymalna. 

Byłem umówiony z tynkarzem na drobne poprawki i "łatanie" powstałych otworów po kolejnych pracach. Polecam grzejniki z dolnym zasilaniem. By je zamontować wystarcza podkuć lekko ścianę i tynk na wysokość ok. 20 cm 
Kanalizację miałem położoną równolegle ze wznoszeniem ścian. 
By położyć tynki zewnętrzne powinieneś  mieć już doprowadzone do budynku wszystkie media oraz założone okna. O tym, że powinien już być dach to jest poza dyskusją.  Podbitkę kładli równocześnie z tynkami ci sami fachowcy.

Powodzenia

----------


## invx

nie no oczywsicie zaszla pomylka  :smile:  najpierw instalacje potem tynki

----------


## Sonika

Tynki zewnętrzne powinno się robić albo na wiosnę albo jesienią, gdy temp. pow. nie jest niższa niż 5 st. C. lub wyższa niż 20 st. C.

----------


## Bard13

U mnie jest i będzie tak:

- elektryka,
- instalacja wodno-kanalizacyjna
- rozdzielacze w szafkach pod CO
- tynki
- rozprowadzenie CO
- wylewki
- okna i drzwi zewnętrzne
- pokrycie dachu
- ocieplenie dachu
- podbitki dachu
- drzwi wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie zewnętrzne
-wykańczanie się i domu

----------


## Senser

Nie wiem czy to pomyłka..
Ale już dwie osoby wymieniły pierw tynk przed instalacją CO??
Dlaczego tak?? Po co próć tynki, które się wcześniej położyło??
Chyba, że o czymś nie wiem...

----------


## Marek30022

Rury CO można poprowadzić po podłodze, albo zrobić całe ogrzewanie podłogowe.

----------


## Yogi66

> Nie wiem czy to pomyłka..
> Ale już dwie osoby wymieniły pierw tynk przed instalacją CO??
> Dlaczego tak?? Po co próć tynki, które się wcześniej położyło??
> Chyba, że o czymś nie wiem...


Dojście do grzejników c.o to tylko lekkie podkucie ściany które bez problemu da się zatynkować. Zwłaszcza jeśli się robi zasilanie dolnozaworowe. Wówczas to podkucie to tylko ma  20 cm wysokości. A jeśli zasilanie będzie wychodziło z podłogi (nie polecam) to podkucia wcale nie będzie.

----------


## bobo30

Jeśli hydraulika przed tynkami wew. to pilnuj tynkarzy, aby Ci tego nie zadeptali.

----------


## Bard13

Nie kładzie się rozprowadzenia CO przed tynkami (jeśli nie ma wylewek, czyli kolejnośćć tynk-wylewka), bo tynkarze mogą zniszczyć rury nawet nieświadomie.

Przed tynkami lepiet o dziwo też nie robić podkuć pod rury, bo tynkarz musi ominąć taką dziurę, co może spowodować nierówność tynku wokół niej.

Lepiej podkuć gotowy tynk i równo załatać.

----------


## Cypek

Do bard13:
Hehehehe, budujemy to samo, ino ja nieco dalej jestem (chyba, że zdjecia nie sa aktualne)

----------


## Bard13

> Do bard13:
> Hehehehe, budujemy to samo, ino ja nieco dalej jestem (chyba, że zdjecia nie sa aktualne)


 To się dopisuj:
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...157&highlight=

----------


## Maluszek

U nas było tak:
- instalacje elektryczne, alarmowe, telefonowe, sieć komputerowa
- instalacja wodno-kanalizacyjna
- rurki do odkurzacza centralnego
- tynk maszynowe (gips)
- ogrzewanie podłogowe 
- wylewki
- okna (drewniane), drzwi zewnętrzne i brama garażowa
- parapety zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie poddasza + płyty gk
- glazury w łazienkach, gres na podłogach
- montaż kominka
- malowanie
- drzwi wewnętrzne (futryny regulowane)
- schody drewniane

----------


## Senser

No nie wiem dlaczego.... (mi się wydawało odwrotnie), dlaczego elektryka przed kanalizą??

----------


## joola

Senser - bo tynki przed wylewkami  :Wink2:

----------


## Senser

> Senser - bo tynki przed wylewkami


A do czego tu nawiązałaś ??

----------


## joola

> Wylewki na samym końcu bo ich nie zaciapiesz.

----------


## mieczotronix

A u mnie tak:
- instalacja wodno-kanalizacyjna
- rurki do odkurzacza centralnego
- podłogówki
- wylewki, żeby to wszystko ww. schować
- instalacje elektryczne, alarmowe, telefonowe, sieć komputerowa
- tynk maszynowe (gips)
- okna PCV
- parapety wewn
- stropy z GK i wszystkie zabudowy + ocieplenie stropu 
- łazienki - kafelki wanny itepe
- malowanie 1-szy raz
- elewacja + parapety zewn
- kominek
- uruchomienie inst. elektr
- konstrukcja schodów stalowa (stopnie robocze)
- gres na podłogach
- drzwi zewnętrzne - dopiero mi zrobili!
- malowanie 2-gi raz (kolor - ostateczne)
- montaż oświetlenia (pomalutku)
- kuchnia

Do tego w międzyczasie na zewnątrz:
- tynkowanie, malowanie, parapety zewn
- szambo
- drenaż
- ogrodzenie, furtki, bramy, śmietnik
- wylewanie tarasu
- równanie terenu
- kafelki na schodkach
- podjazdy (kostka)
- równanie terenu do ścieżek
- telefunken!!!!! (je je - wczoraj mi zrobili!)
A Teraz:
- parkiety drewniane:
A na najbliższą przyszłość:
- stopnie z drewna na schody
- kontakty
- karnisze i zasłonki
- przeprowadzka !!!
- i gdzieś w okolicach tego drzwi wewnętrzne

----------


## Maluszek

> No nie wiem dlaczego.... (mi się wydawało odwrotnie), dlaczego elektryka przed kanalizą??


Chodziło mi o rurki kanalizacyjne wewnątrz domu. Hydraulik wszedł z układaniem rurek po elektryku.

----------


## ckwadrat

> A u mnie tak:
> - instalacja wodno-kanalizacyjna
> - rurki do odkurzacza centralnego


Zwrócę uwagę na jeden szczegół dotyczący etapów, które mam już za sobą. U mnie instalacja OC była przed wod-kan. A to dlatego, że średnica rurek od odkurzacza jest sporo większa od wod-kan (ok. 2-, 3- krotnie). Robiąc najpierw rurki OC można później rurkami wod-kan je łatwo obejść - mój hydraulik robił bruzdy w chudziaku dla rurek wod-kan pod rurami OC. Robiąc odwrotnie może być ciężko, chyba że się da instalację OC tak rozplanowac żeby się nie krzyżowały z wod-kan - ale na ogół jest to chyba niemożliwe.

----------


## joola

-instalacja elektryczna,telefon,domofon,alarm,internet,kablów  ka
-instalacja centralnego odkurzacza
-tynki gipsowe
-hydraulika,OC,podłogówka
-wylewki
-okna drewniane,drzwi zewn.,brama garażowa
-ocieplenie poddasza+GK
-montaż kominka(sam wkład)
-glazura, terakota, malowanie, parkiet,schody,obudowa kominka
-drzwi wew.
-mebelki
-przeprowadzka
No chyba, że o czymś zapomniałam

----------


## andree

Witam,
Temat odświerzam bo mam dylemat. Ekipa wchodzi lada dzień i mają do zrobienia tynki wew, wylewki, ocieplenie zew. Inne ekipy robią w tym czasei instalacje i okna. Dom jest w stanie surowym otwartym, z siporexu. Majster twierdzi, że mogą jednocześnie robić tynki wew (cem-wap) i ocieplenie styropianem z zewnątrz   :ohmy:  
Czy  nie powinien najpierw zrobić wew. tynków i dać ścianie pooddychać zanim ją z zewnątrz ociepli? Proszę POMOCY!

----------


## Jayer

Bry,
Przede wszystkim przed tynkami wew. zrob wszystkie instalacje biegnace w scianach. A po tynkach instalacje w podlodze i potem wylewki.
Natomiast co do dylematu odnosnie tynkow wewn. to podzielam Twoje obawy. I lepiej daj wyschnac nieco tynkom w srodku a po jakichs 2och 3ech miesiacach ociepl dom. Tak napewno bedzie lepiej. 
Jednakze, nie zawsze jest to tak rozowo. 
Moje sciany nie chcialy wyschnac przez ponad pol roku. Roznica miedzy tynkowaniem wew. a zew. miala 3 m-ce. Ale na szczescie problem polegal na utworzeniu sie takiej nieprzepuszczalnej warstwy na wew. tynku gipsowym. Przez co sciana wydawala sie nie wyschnieta. Tymczasem wystarczylo lekko te warstwe przeleciec papierem sciernym i po dwoch dniach wszystko bylo suchutkie  :Smile: . Taka nieprzepuszczalna warstwa tworzy sie jednak jedynie na tynku gipsowym no i skok temperatury zaraz po otynkowaniu musi byc znaczny (minimum 30oC). 
Przy letniej pogodzie nie powinienes sie takimi problemami niepokoic. Zwracam tylko uwage na fakt, ze rozne sa historie, ale kazda ma jakies wytlumaczenie logiczne  :Smile: 

Pozdro
Jay

----------


## Rocky

> Majster twierdzi, że mogą jednocześnie robić tynki wew (cem-wap) i ocieplenie styropianem z zewnątrz   
> Czy  nie powinien najpierw zrobić wew. tynków i dać ścianie pooddychać zanim ją z zewnątrz ociepli? Proszę POMOCY!


Po zrobieniu tynków i następnie wylewek trzeba jakiś czas odczekać aby to wyschło, a więc roboty wewnątrz odpadają. Można by wtedy właśnie  zająć się np. ocieplaniem domu zewnątrz, ale czy nie jest to niewskazane w momencie schnięcia tynków w nieogrzewanym domu z zamontowanymi oknami? Można też pewnie znaleźć kilka innych rzeczy do zrobienia w tym czasie np. ogrodzenie, śmietnik, zagospodarowanie terenu... Na co Wy przeznaczyliscie czas, kiedy czekaliście na wyschnięcie tynków i wylewek?

----------


## kolia

podciągam, bo też się chętnie dowiem co robiliście jak schły tynki i wylewki

----------


## bodek18

Witam
tak sobie to czytam, bo też zastanawiałem się nad kolejnością tynki/posadzki, teraz już wiem, ale widzę że wszyscy robią poddasza w płycie g-k dopiero po tynkach i posadzkach a ja chciałem wejść na początek w izolację dachu i położenie płyt g-k żeby nie stać z robotą dopóki się nie ociepli - można tak?
Oczywiście okna i drzwi już mam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można, tylko zwróć uwagę na dokładne wykonanie paraizolacji! Połączenia foli uszczelnij specjalną taśmą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bodek18

Witam
pisząc "dopóki się nie ociepli" miałem na myśli aurę oczywiście, co do paroizolacji, to dostałem informację w firmie gdzie chciałem kupić folię, że jeśli chcę mieć wilgoć to mogę sobie założyć folię, ale lepiej paroizolacji nie zakładać na poddaszu użytkowym, wtedy przy gorszej wentylacji poddasza nie musimy obawiać się pleśni.
Proszę o jakieś wskazówki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Już się ktoś wypowiadał na forum, że aby leczyć należy mieć stosowne studia i praktykę, żeby prowadzić aptekę trzeba być farmaceutą i można by tak wymieniać ale żeby sprzedawać w hurtowni materiałów budowlanych to można być konowałem bo tylko konował tak może doradzać! Podaj nazwę tej firmy bo należy ją omijać z daleka. Musisz zamontować dobrą folię i do tego jej połączenia zakleić specjalną taśmą. Oczywiście odpowiednia wentylacja w każdym powmieszczeniu a tym bardziej na poddaszu to podstawa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bodek18

Dzięki za odpowiedź, już się zdecydowałem, tylko szukam folii z warstwą aluminium w dobrej cenie, znalazłem ten sklep:
http://www.muzimer.pl/produkt.php?id=74
co sądzić o cenie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z tym odbijaniem energi to trochę bajka bo odbija tylko promieniowanie podczerwone. W Twoim przypadku ródłem takiego promieniowania będzie kominek ale jest to znikomy procent lub ułamek procenta. Jednym słowem nie ma się o co bić. Ta folia ma małe rozmiary więc jej połšczenia musisz uszczelnić odpowiedniš tamš samoprzylepnš. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bodek18

Czy ta, czy inna i tak trzeba ją kleić jedynie tych połączeń będzie mniej, można dać tą:
http://www.muzimer.pl/produkt.php?id=66
nie ukrywam, że cena jest bardzo dobra.

----------


## mack

> Czy ta, czy inna i tak trzeba ją kleić jedynie tych połączeń będzie mniej, można dać tą:
> http://www.muzimer.pl/produkt.php?id=66
> nie ukrywam, że cena jest bardzo dobra.


cholera mam muzimer pod nosem a płaciłem 7 zł/ m2 Delta Reflex
Muzimer wychodzi 2 zł/m2

----------


## team leader

U nas tez sie pojawilo pytanie odnosnie framug  :ohmy:  

Z tego co widze to wiekszosc z Was montowala drzwi wewnetrzne wraz z framugami na samym koncu. Poniewaz zaczelismy juz grzac i chcielibysmy zamknac garaz (straty ciepla)  kupujemy drzwi miedzy garazem  a domem wlasnie teraz, a poniewaz w calym domu chcemy drzwi z tej samej kolekcji lepiej by bylo nabyc je wszystkie teraz i zamatowac.

Obecnie jestesmy na etapie malowania wewnetrznego, w planie bylo ulozenie podlogi i pozostale prace wykonczeniowe...no i wlasnie , jakie sa argumenty *za i przeciw* montazu drzwi wewnetrznych wraz z framugami przed polozeniem podlogi???Czy moze byc duzym bledem motaz drzwi wew. przed polozeniem podlogi???

Z gory dzieki za odpowiedz  :big grin:

----------


## Margoth*

*team leader*: możesz zamontować drzwi, a potem - na czas robót - zdemontować je, co za problem? Ja tak zrobiłam z drzwiami do garażu: były wstawione wraz ze wszystkimi innymi drzwiami wewnętrznymi. Potem, kiedy malowany był garaż, drzwi zostaly zdjęte (framugi też), garaż odmalowany, drzwi wstawione i git. Wprawdzie do samego malowania drzwi nie trzeba by było zdejmować, ale kładliśmy lamperie z marmolitu i żeby ładnie wyszło, zdemontowano framugi.

----------

